

Jackbot 9000: The robot that generates billion dollar startups - jsherwani
http://jackbot9000.com/#

======
minimaxir
Cute, but unfortunately not random:
[http://jackbot9000.com/assets/js/jack.js](http://jackbot9000.com/assets/js/jack.js)

There was a random generator awhile back [1], but unfortunately it appears to
be dead.

[1] [http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2012/01/06/this-startup-
ide...](http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2012/01/06/this-startup-idea-
generator-is-a-robust-next-generational-game-changer/)

~~~
alexcram
ah, cool! I guess it's all a gamble. (rim shot)

------
dkoch
Funny! Reminds me of Buzzword Bingo from back in the early dot-com days.

------
dw5ight
haha mustafa, up to your brilliant schemes again!

